# Need wireless driver for Sony Vaio Model no- VGN-FJ11B



## MaDDShietZ (May 18, 2008)

Hi all

I have a VAIO laptop, running XP. Formatted it last week and am missing some drivers, in particular the wireless driver to connect to the home network. I've been searching through many sites and forums, with no luck. Even been to the Sony asian website..got directed to a couple of links but the pages were all in Japanese 

The model number written on the corner of the laptop screen says: 
VGN-FJ11B, yet underneath the laptop states: "MODEL PCG-7Q1N".

Please help, thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://translate.google.com/transla...eless+driver&hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=hCd


----------

